# Camilla muss nach Kates Hochzeit vor der frischgebackenen Prinzessin in die Knie gehen



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Was für eine Demütigung: Obwohl sie vielleicht einmal selbst Königin wird, muss Camilla nach Kates Hochzeit vor der frischgebackenen Prinzessin in die Knie gehen.​*


​
Protokoll hin, Protokoll her: Die spinnen, die Royals! Während Prinz William (28) seinem Vater Charles (62) den Vortritt auf den Thron lässt, gilt unter ihren Damen eine ganz andere Hackordnung. Camilla (63) wird nach Williams Hochzeit vor seiner Frau Kate Middleton (28) einen Knicks machen müssen.

Denn obwohl Charles in der Thronfolge vor seinem Sohn steht, wurde seine zweite Frau vor fünf Jahren von der Queen offiziell niedriger eingestuft als die erste. Das zeigt schon der Titel: Charles´ Langzeitgeliebte Camilla wurde mit der Hochzeit am 9. April 2005 nicht zur Prinzessin ernannt, da man sie nicht auf eine Stufe mit ihrer berühmten Vorgängerin Diana (gestorben 1997) stellen wollte. Das führt nun so weit, dass Camilla laut Protokoll sogar vor den Prinzessinnen Anne (60), Beatrice (22) und Eugenie (20) in die Knie gehen muss. Schließlich sind diese seit ihrer Geburt adelig. Und ob Camilla mit Charles´ Thronbesteigung gleichzeitig zur Königin ernannt wird, steht in den Sternen.

Doch auch Kate wird nicht verschont: Die Bürgerliche heißt nach der Hochzeit zwar Prinzessin Catherine und steht hinter der Queen auf Platz zwei der weiblichen Thronfolge – doch wenn sie ohne ihren Mann William unterwegs ist, muss auch sie vor diesen Prinzessinnen knicksen. Wie gesagt: Die spinnen, die Royals! 

*So ist das halt 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2010)

vor Charles geht sie doch sicherlich auch in die Knie?!?  :thx:


----------

